# Der DVD/Blu-Ray-Regal Bilderthread



## feivel (21. März 2010)

irgendwie such ich momentan eben Anregungen


----------



## Two-Face (21. März 2010)

Wieso DvD/Blu-Ray-Regal? Einfach "Filmregal" reicht doch auch.


----------



## »EraZeR« (21. März 2010)

Ich habe mir bei Ikea das folgende geholt. 19.99€ und genug Platz.


----------



## Portvv (30. März 2010)

ebendfalls von ikea nur ein bissen anders aufgebaut


----------



## Painkiller (30. März 2010)

feivel schrieb:


> irgendwie such ich momentan eben Anregungen


 

Ich auch, aber für ein neues Regal...
Brauch ein wirklich großes. (ca. 300 DVD´s)

Wenn also jemand eine Empfehlung hat, nur her damit....


----------



## »EraZeR« (31. März 2010)

Schau mal bei Ikea nach, da findeste sowas immer recht günstig.


----------



## feivel (31. März 2010)

leider gibts bei ikea das benno nicht mehr...das hätte ich gerne nochmal mehrfach.....
und billys sind ja fast ein wenig mächtig..und persönlich hätte ich gern längsregale


----------



## »EraZeR« (31. März 2010)

Echt? Sicher das es nicht nur ausverkauft war?


----------



## feivel (31. März 2010)

ist ja auch nicht mehr im programm vorhanden...von dem her...zumindest ziemlich sicher....


----------



## »EraZeR« (31. März 2010)

Da bin ich froh, das ich noch eins bekommen habe. Finde das nämlich super praktisch. Kostet nicht viel, nimmt wenig Platz weg und fast viele Hüllen.


----------



## »EraZeR« (29. April 2010)

Ich war übrigens letzt Woche mal wieder bei Ikea und es gab das Regal immer noch!


----------



## feivel (29. April 2010)

im katalog und im unseren aber nicht..vielleicht restposten?


----------



## »EraZeR« (29. April 2010)

Ne, der stand da ganz normal in allen Farben rum. Und im Lager waren auch noch massig welche vorhanden.

IKEA | Aufbewahrungsmöbel | CD- & DVD-Möbel | BENNO | CD-/ DVD-Turm

Ist doch lieferbar!


----------



## feivel (29. April 2010)

ist aber nicht das ich suche..ich suche nicht das stehende..sondern das waagerechte...und das find ich nicht...


----------

